
Ubuntu 19.04 Released - robert_foss
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
======
robert_foss
Finally we're getting fractional scaling and Wayland!

And maybe even more importantly, IWD a replacement for wpa-supplicant is
shipped, but not as default. If you want faster wifi-connection speeds IWD is
a project to keep track of.

